# Struggling with Smoking Hobby



## jaellman (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm struggling hard these days with smoking...  I love the food, but stress out ALL day when trying to pull off some smoked dinners for family and friends.  Let me give you some background:

My first smoker, on a whim, was a Char-Broil $99 special on sale, charcoal & side burner.  It was terrible to try to maintain temp and/or keep running (or I was inexperienced, maybe both..).  I ended up spending well over 3x what I bought the thing for trying to seal it up and keep it at temp.  Ultimately, I abandoned it and converted it into a Charcoal grill (works perfect for that!).

Christmas came, and I had been promising people a full smoked Ham, so I ran off to local camping/outdoor store and bought myself a Cajun Injector (30") electric smoker.  First 2-3 smokes went as expected, no issues.  Within the first 3 months I started having temperature problems.  The device said one temp on the display, the chamber was 18-22 degree's less.  Obviously, this became a struggle trying to determine time & temp for smoking.  Finally after one year the device completely stopped, luckily I bought the insurance plan.  They sent me a check for the full amount, I chalked it up as a bad device and moved along.

My next purchase was stainless MES 40 w/ Window (Model #20070311  - I think it's a Gen 1 from what I've read) in December 2014.  Beautiful device, but after my first few smokes I realized someone wasn't right.  Temps flucuate all over the place and barely get to set point on the display.  I have spent the last 3 months trying to figure out how to keep the temps correct.  Bricks, fire bricks, water pans, empty smoker, nothing seems to keep this machine at anywhere near consistent temps, even after HOURS waiting for the machine to stabilize.

I darn near ruined an 8lb Brisket on a long smoke...  Ended up pulling it and finishing it off in the oven...  Which I declared a failure.  That's when I decided I needed to get to the bottom of this.

Today, I decided to run some tests on a Boston Butt.  Started the device at 225 and placed my Thermoworks probe right beside the internal temp probe.  I found my problem, this MES40 claims to be almost 20 degree's hotter then it actually is.   The MES40 says 225 and my thermometer (tested both Ice Bath and boil test) claims 190 degree's.

My question is simple...  Do I just have bad luck or am I expecting too much from these machines?  or, is it inexperience, as I mentioned above...

Grandma will be here for Pulled Pork in 10 minutes, my Boston Butt which has been on the smoker at 250' for the last 12 hours is only at 175 degree's.  Obviously, something is wrong...  Just trying to determine what.

As I'm sure you guys know...  Nothing worse then saying "ummm, the food I've been cooking for 12 hours isn't done yet...  Please wait..."


----------



## old sarge (Feb 21, 2015)

Your food may have hit the dreaded stall. Happens to every one on large pieces of meat. It will get to the final temp eventually. I have gone as long as 16 hours to reach 190 internal on a butt. Very frustrating. Take notes on weight, ambient temp and smoker temp and the start time. Never open the door because of the heat dump. Patience and no peeking till you reach your desired IT.

As for your other dilemnas I can only state that smokers are quirky even among the same brand. I have a Cookshack and while I have no problems there is the occasional post or PM describing some disappointment in performance from another user. Smokin-it the same way, maybe 1 out of a hundred users has failure or assumed failure and others are all ok. Either Masterbuilt can solve the problem or you need to adjust and go with the flow. The final option is get a higher end smoker which is always more expensive. I wish you success and hope you get your smoker issue resolved.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 21, 2015)

The MES temp probes are off.  Mine is off 20-30 degrees.   I use my mav and adjust the temps by that.

Just know that the mes temp is off and go with it.


----------



## jaellman (Feb 22, 2015)

c farmer said:


> The MES temp probes are off. Mine is off 20-30 degrees. I use my mav and adjust the temps by that.
> 
> Just know that the mes temp is off and go with it.


So you just assume you can never get the cabinet up to 275 degree's and stick with nothing higher then 250?

If my actual temp was higher then what the controller said I think I could do this.  However, with the cabinet being lower then display says it means my max temp is about 255 degree's.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 22, 2015)

I use mine mainly for sausage and cured  meat.  So I use only low temps.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 22, 2015)

jaellman said:


> So you just assume you can never get the cabinet up to 275 degree's and stick with nothing higher then 250?
> 
> If my actual temp was higher then what the controller said I think I could do this.  However, with the cabinet being lower then display says it means my max temp is about 255 degree's.


Sorry to here about your problems

You can call the manufacturer. They do service what they sell. It maybe a faulty probe or a control panel which they will normally supply without a hassle.

Tech support 800 489 1581.

As with any purchase, if it doesn't work either take it back to where you bought it or call the manufacturer for assistance. There is no adjustment to zero in the temperture, its make in China. LOL... its got 6 sides and it heats.

I hope you get it all figured out to your satisfaction.


----------



## jaellman (Feb 22, 2015)

I emailed customer service shortly before posting this and was waiting for a response.  I planned to call during the week if I do not hear back.


----------



## brewski (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi there, that is a long time to have a roast in there but 175 is a good number in my book! What temp did u pull it at? Are you opening the smoker? My theory is like ronco ...set it and forget it! Haha (except for adding wood of course), don't give up the guys here are very knowledgeable and will hook you up!Thumbs Up


----------



## bluewhisper (Feb 22, 2015)

Meanwhile, stall for time. Hi Grandma! Hey, let's try your old recipe for making bread...


----------



## gary s (Feb 22, 2015)

Boston Butt was in the stall, hope it turned out OK,  Maybe, you will get your problem solved

I'm an RF guy so I really don;t have any, except for extream weather

Gary


----------



## jaellman (Feb 22, 2015)

I foiled & popped the butt into the oven for 45minutes at 350degree's to get the internal temp to 190 then pulled.

The meat was good, as are most the results I get, however I feel like pulling from the smoker into the oven as sort of a fail.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 22, 2015)

Seriously how big was your butt? Personally I don't foil, I don't smoke high, I just rub it and stick it in the smoker. I figure on a 10 lb. butt 20 to 24 hours. Now, I smoke at 220. Its what smoking is all about. Stress free, when its done then we'll eat it. I blame the farmers for not spending more time training the pigs how to tell time. They have to estimate when they are supposed to get done. And you know, just like humans you get some pretty big dofusses. Those are the ones that break the time rules. My last butt blew me away, actually surprized me. Dofusse! 10 lb'er, it cooked perfectly done at 220 in only 13 hours. Now there was a pig that couldn't tel;l time.

What I am saying is, those butts are like women, if you think you have them figured out, they will change just to screw with your head. Never try to cook one on the clock.


----------



## jaellman (Feb 22, 2015)

It was only a 4# Boston Butt w/ Bone in, went small.  As you can tell, I've been trying smaller smokes until I can figure out how to resolve the issues I've been having.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 22, 2015)

Sounds like you will have to up the temp on the MES just to get what you want and verify with the Thermoworks.  I would also call Masterbuilt, explain the problem and ask for a proper and permanent solution. Not an iffy or just live with it solution but a proper solution.  I understand they are very responsive with sending out parts and such. You could also return it to the store from where you got it and demand a full refund, and shop for another brand of smoker.


----------



## timberjet (Feb 22, 2015)

Never ever count on a Butt to be done in a certain time frame. ever. You will get your Butt kicked! Better to smoke a day ahead and reheat or have a plan B in there. They have extra racks for that. Some chicken is a good backup or some Bratwurst or something that you know will be done in a couple of hours. That way if your pork behaves at least you have all your bases covered anyway. It sounds to me like you are stressing too much. Smoking should be fun. Just know that the temp is how ever many degrees off and trust your tested digital. It's not that big of a deal. Relax. Always figure 2 hours per pound with a 2 hour rest for Butt's. I don't know where the 1 to 1.5 hour per pound thing got started, probably alton brown or something but it is just not right in the real world.


----------



## timberjet (Feb 22, 2015)

Brewski said:


> Hi there, that is a long time to have a roast in there but 175 is a good number in my book! What temp did u pull it at? Are you opening the smoker? My theory is like ronco ...set it and forget it! Haha (except for adding wood of course), don't give up the guys here are very knowledgeable and will hook you up!


You like your Boston Butt at 175?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 22, 2015)

I agree with most the feedback you've gotten here, just gonna throw in my 2 cents for what it's worth.... Like has been said, meat can be stubborned & it'll get ya flustered when ya have folks waiting to eat... Then your stressed & it puts a bit of a damper on the time ya should be enjoying with your fam & friends !  

What I started doing cause again, meat is stubborned.... For example, for the Super Bowl everyone wanted pulled pork sliders... So I got an 8 lb butt & put it on Saturday morning, a day before the get together.... The butt took 16 hrs to smoke, now I've had some that have taken less time... Each piece of meat is different !  Point being, all I had to do Sunday early afternoon was warm it up & dinner served !  No stress & no fuss, cause I've been there when folks wanna eat & the meat IT is not moving ! Try doing your smoke a day ahead & ya won't be stressed.... Kick back, watch the TBS flow & toss back a few cold ones !  Again, just my 2 pennies !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 22, 2015)

Like Justin I smoke my pulled pork the day or a couple days before the main event. Honestly I feel that pulled pork is better a few days later when its warmed up.


----------



## daricksta (Feb 22, 2015)

jaellman said:


> I emailed customer service shortly before posting this and was waiting for a response.  I planned to call during the week if I do not hear back.


Never just email any customer service department when they have a phone number to call. You can't imagine all the emails that go into a queue and typically CSRs work that queue when they have the time. Some companies will instruct CSRs to choose a particular day to go through the emails. Much of what you'll receive as a response is a "canned response" which is a copy/paste job from their Knowledge Base or standard replies. It's more effective to talk to a live person.

Talk to a live CSR and before the end of the call they'll have ordered you a new controller if your MES is still under warranty. Yes, you do have a Gen 1 MES 40 but it's a customized model designed to be sold by retailers. It's supposed to be a pretty good smoker with the built-in (but worthless) meat probe, six cooking racks (I think), 1200 watt heating element (make sure yours is 1200 watts and not 800 watts or that could be the source of your temp problems), the window and the remote control. I recently found out some custom MES 40 units have the 800 watt heating element which was designed for the 30 inch. Have no idea why unless some retailers wanted the 800 watt to keep the smoker price down.

Anyway,  that's my advice.


----------



## jaellman (Feb 22, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Never just email any customer service department when they have a phone number to call. You can't imagine all the emails that go into a queue and typically CSRs work that queue when they have the time. Some companies will instruct CSRs to choose a particular day to go through the emails. Much of what you'll receive as a response is a "canned response" which is a copy/paste job from their Knowledge Base or standard replies. It's more effective to talk to a live person.
> 
> Talk to a live CSR and before the end of the call they'll have ordered you a new controller if your MES is still under warranty. Yes, you do have a Gen 1 MES 40 but it's a customized model designed to be sold by retailers. It's supposed to be a pretty good smoker with the built-in (but worthless) meat probe, six cooking racks (I think), 1200 watt heating element (make sure yours is 1200 watts and not 800 watts or that could be the source of your temp problems), the window and the remote control. I recently found out some custom MES 40 units have the 800 watt heating element which was designed for the 30 inch. Have no idea why unless some retailers wanted the 800 watt to keep the smoker price down.
> 
> Anyway,  that's my advice.


No time this weekend to make a phone call, I thought I'd try email first as it was much quicker then calling and waiting on hold.

I will have some time tomorrow (Monday) to make the call and see if I can get the issues resolved.

Today, just to confirm what I had thought I ran the smoker dry & with only three bricks covered in foil & it's still showing a major temperature difference even after 3 hours to stabilize.


----------



## scottyp1292 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hey jaellman,

Sorry to hear about the frustrations.  Like a lot of other folks have mentioned, big cuts of meat hit the stall and if you have folks coming over for food it can be very frustrating.  I've had my share of problems.  My MES can be all over the place, and the cold smoker attachment can give me issues too.  I've even have my maverick die half way through a smoke and no batteries in the house to fix them.

Although it can be a frustrating hobby, it packs one heck of a reward at the end.  I've had more success than failures in the 18 months I've been doing it.  I made chicken one time that came out tougher than leather with a big group of hungry people.  They ate it but I felt terrible.  I made some fatties, that people told me that would pay me to make for them in the future.  The good comes with the bad.

The important part it is to enjoy what you're doing.  Open up a cold beer (Old Rasputin is a good choice), throw some wood chips in the burner and try to enjoy the outcome.  It's a constant learning curve and as you come across each challenge, you know how to beat it in the future.

Cheers & Happy Smokin',

Scotty


----------



## gary s (Feb 23, 2015)

Yeah,   The main thing is Allow Plenty of Time. Doesn't hurt a thing if it finishes early, But trying to rush it with people waiting is a real pain.

We have all been there so it's nothing new.

Gary


----------



## jaellman (Feb 23, 2015)

Response from MasterBuilt:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Masterbuilt, and I apologize about the inconvenience. Because the issue you are experiencing requires technical assistance, it would be best to assist you over the phone with a live Masterbuilt customer service representative. We recommend you contact our technical team at 800.489.1581  between the hours of 8-5 EST, Monday  – Friday.
> 
> **Please have your model number and serial number available when calling.


I'll call this afternoon and see what they say.


----------



## daricksta (Feb 23, 2015)

jaellman said:


> No time this weekend to make a phone call, I thought I'd try email first as it was much quicker then calling and waiting on hold.
> 
> I will have some time tomorrow (Monday) to make the call and see if I can get the issues resolved.
> 
> Today, just to confirm what I had thought I ran the smoker dry & with only three bricks covered in foil & it's still showing a major temperature difference even after 3 hours to stabilize.


From my experience of almost 3 years with my MES 30 Gen 1, the temp will _never_ stabilize by design. The controller will cycle the heating element on and off and you'll continually see the temp swings. A few electrically/electronically-knowledgeable SMF members have written why the controller was designed that way but I can never remember the specifics. Perhaps the design is better with the newer models. However, you'll got to look at it long term over the smoke; you will probably see that those temp swings average out to the setpoint which is the reason I don't worry about it. I just monitor the whole thing with my Maverick ET-733 and keep my eye on the internal temp of the meat. If I think the controller temp is swinging too low, I raise the setpoint a few degrees on the control panel.


----------



## jaellman (Feb 23, 2015)

A new controller & meat probe will be shipped out to me tomorrow from masterbuilt after troubleshooting on the phone.

It seems my meat probe was reading 295 degree's when it's 32 degree's outside here in Chicago area.  They assume my controller is all jacked up, but sending a new probe along with the controller to see.

I should have it early next week.


----------



## jaellman (Feb 23, 2015)

Photo Feb 23, 4 19 07 PM.jpg



__ jaellman
__ Feb 23, 2015






My Setup...


----------



## daricksta (Feb 23, 2015)

jaellman said:


> A new controller & meat probe will be shipped out to me tomorrow from masterbuilt after troubleshooting on the phone.
> 
> It seems my meat probe was reading 295 degree's when it's 32 degree's outside here in Chicago area.  They assume my controller is all jacked up, but sending a new probe along with the controller to see.
> 
> I should have it early next week.


See? Phone calls can be faster. FYI, after you've used your smoker a few times, you want to make sure to wipe off two sensors on the back wall, assuming they're still there with the new models. The one on the left is round, about the size of dime. That's the hi-temp cutoff switch and if that gets clogged your MES temp will continually reach 295° and higher no matter where the setpoint is. It's very easy to clean and should be done on a regular basis. The temp sensor is on the right side is shaped like a toggle switch. Just wipe that off with a damp paper towel on a regular basis--at the same time you wipe off the hi-temp switch--and you should be fine.


----------



## wes w (Feb 23, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> What I am saying is, those butts are like women, if you think you have them figured out, they will change just to screw with your head. Never try to cook one on the clock.





dirtsailor2003 said:


> Like Justin I smoke my pulled pork the day or a couple days before the main event. Honestly I feel that pulled pork is better a few days later when its warmed up.


I smoke in a brick smoker.   Very  stable in any weather, but like foamheart stated,  I have days I chase temps all day.  other days I can walk away.   I personally foil at 160F.   It works for me and 90% of the time I can pull a smoker full of butts in 11 hours. 

Dirt is right.  There is something about  day old pork or even frozen that makes it better.  

What ever you do, keep trying.   I have burnt stuff up in the smoker and even undercooked and put in the oven.   Never give up!    If it bakes in a oven, it will smoke in a smoker, it just takes a little longer, but a hell of a lot better.


----------



## gary s (Feb 23, 2015)

I know this is Taboo  but if you ever get in a real pinch you can cook your Pork Butt in the crock pot, pull it and put it in the fridge with a bunch of the liquid. Then you can put it on the smoker for a few hours and it will be plenty smokey. That way you don't have to spend 10 or so hours smoking a butt  if you just don't have time

Gary


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 23, 2015)

Learning curve....2 words my loving wife always tells me when I am stressed out and struggling.


----------



## jaellman (Feb 23, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> Learning curve....2 words my loving wife always tells me when I am stressed out and struggling.


I have the unfortunate personality flaw where I expect myself to be able to do anything & everything, perfectly, the very first time I try or I become frustrated.

Today I stopped by the store on the way home and grabbed a pork tenderloin.  

As soon as I got home I turned the MES40 up to 237 degree's (no apparent reason why) 

I popped open the Pork Tenderloin threw some rub on and 30 minutes later I tossed her in the smoker with a temp probe in the largest part, alarm set for 147.

Added Apple wood pellets (full) in the tray & walked away...

Went back in a couple hours when the alarm went off and cut her up and ate well tonight. 

I need to cook more, eat more, and worry less.  

It felt good!


----------



## gary s (Feb 23, 2015)

Where are the Pics ??

gary


----------



## jaellman (Feb 23, 2015)

gary s said:


> Where are the Pics ??
> 
> gary


To keep the "stress free" vibe I opted not to document the process.  :)


----------



## boykjo (Feb 23, 2015)

FYI Theres nothing wrong with finishing a butt or a brisket in the oven. I do most of mine like that. After 6 hrs of smoke you wont get any more smoke flavor. When I get to 160 IT which takes up to 6 or more hrs in the smoker, I move to a (foiled) pan and into the oven to finish.

Hang in there... you'll get it figured out

Joe


----------



## wes w (Feb 23, 2015)

Pork loin is very lean.   Gotta have Jeffs rub and wrap with bacon to help keep moist.


----------



## jaellman (Feb 24, 2015)

Wes W said:


> Pork loin is very lean.   Gotta have Jeffs rub and wrap with bacon to help keep moist.


Next day Omlette w/ sliced smoked pork tenderloin!













Photo Feb 24, 7 56 41 AM.jpg



__ jaellman
__ Feb 24, 2015


















Photo Feb 24, 8 06 05 AM.jpg



__ jaellman
__ Feb 24, 2015


----------



## jted (Feb 24, 2015)

It looks like the Tender loin came out nicely.  You are on the way now.  Keep us apprised of your progress.   jted


----------



## gary s (Feb 24, 2015)

That looks great, Pork loins are very lean and Can dry out pretty quick if you don't watch that IT

Gary


----------



## timberjet (Feb 24, 2015)

Pork loin is perfect pulled at 135 to 140 and then foiled for a half hour to carryover. It will never dry out like that. Happy smoking. Timber


----------



## jaellman (Feb 24, 2015)

It's amazing how many people are still afraid of a little pink inside pork, however.


----------



## gary s (Feb 24, 2015)

Yep I agree, the only thing I don't want pink is my chicken unless its smoked or cured

Gary


----------



## timberjet (Feb 24, 2015)

USDA guidlines say 135 is legit now. But what I gave you will give you med. the Internal temp will rise during the rest by 5 to 7 degrees as it carries over.


----------



## daricksta (Feb 24, 2015)

So the consensus here is to give a pork butt/shoulder plenty of time to cook because it will stall like a beef brisket or a chuck roast? I'll keep this in mind because I'll be cooking my first pork shoulder in my MES 30 this summer. It shouldn't be any more than 5-6 lbs. so I might not have the nightmares others of you have had in getting one up to the proper IT. However, I tried smoking a chuck roast in the smoker last year that stayed on stall forever. It also spent some time in the oven and back in the smoker but it never really turned out right.

I have higher hopes for the pork.


----------



## timberjet (Feb 24, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> So the consensus here is to give a pork butt/shoulder plenty of time to cook because it will stall like a beef brisket or a chuck roast? I'll keep this in mind because I'll be cooking my first pork shoulder in my MES 30 this summer. It shouldn't be any more than 5-6 lbs. so I might not have the nightmares others of you have had in getting one up to the proper IT. However, I tried smoking a chuck roast in the smoker last year that stayed on stall forever. It also spent some time in the oven and back in the smoker but it never really turned out right.
> 
> I have higher hopes for the pork.


You can do it man! After seeing all these Butts I'm sure you have a pretty good plan by now. Happy smoking. timber


----------



## daricksta (Feb 24, 2015)

timberjet said:


> USDA guidlines say 135 is legit now. But what I gave you will give you med. the Internal temp will rise during the rest by 5 to 7 degrees as it carries over.


You brought up a very good point, Timberjet. Hardly anyone mentions the carryover when recommending optimal ITs for meat and poultry. Failure to factor in the carryover over temps when cooking meat to temp is a major reason why beginners and even more experienced cooks will overcook their food.


----------



## jaellman (Feb 24, 2015)

Friday is my next attempt.  Full Pork Loin for a gathering at the house.  Good news is I've taken some advice here and will have some meatballs int he oven, Mac & Cheese in the slow cooker and a bunch of other food available so I'll be less stressed about getting the pork done "on time".  I may also smoke it finished a few hours early and wrap / cooler it until dinner just to be done with it before guests arrive (and showed, so I don't smell like a smoke house...)


----------



## daricksta (Feb 24, 2015)

timberjet said:


> You can do it man! After seeing all these Butts I'm sure you have a pretty good plan by now. Happy smoking. timber


Thanks! You're becoming a real bud. I've taken a personal "no foil" pledge for this year just to see if I can cook meat to where I want it with covering it in foil. I live in Washington state and 'round these parts we (by which I mean me) don't go for the Texas Cheat, whether the meat is foiled in the smoker or in the oven. Or at least for this year, anyway.


----------



## daricksta (Feb 24, 2015)

jaellman said:


> Friday is my next attempt.  Full Pork Loin for a gathering at the house.  Good news is I've taken some advice here and will have some meatballs int he oven, Mac & Cheese in the slow cooker and a bunch of other food available so I'll be less stressed about getting the pork done "on time".  I may also smoke it finished a few hours early and wrap / cooler it until dinner just to be done with it before guests arrive (and showed, so I don't smell like a smoke house...)


I've never cooked a pork loin in a smoker but no matter what the cooking venue a pork loin needs to be carefully monitored. Since it's not a fatty cut of meat, you need to really monitor the IT so as not to overcook it. Timberjet's advisory about carryover temps definitely apply here.


----------



## timberjet (Feb 24, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Thanks! You're becoming a real bud. I've taken a personal "no foil" pledge for this year just to see if I can cook meat to where I want it with covering it in foil. I live in Washington state and 'round these parts we (by which I mean me) don't go for the Texas Cheat, whether the meat is foiled in the smoker or in the oven. Or at least for this year, anyway.


I would like to say I do it all the time, but just the other day after 11 hours or chucky smoking I gave up and foiled. It was fabulous though. really was. I got some sleep too.


----------



## daricksta (Feb 24, 2015)

timberjet said:


> I would like to say I do it all the time, but just the other day after 11 hours or chucky smoking I gave up and foiled. It was fabulous though. really was. I got some sleep too.


As I've written a few times, my first and only attempt at a chucky last year was a nightmare. I spent a total of at least 16 hours over two days between my smoker, oven, and a convection microwave oven trying to get it to an IT of 190° and failed. Have no idea why that hunk of meat was so obstinate. From now on chuck roasts go only in the slow cooker or in a Dutch oven at my house.


----------



## timberjet (Feb 24, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> As I've written a few times, my first and only attempt at a chucky last year was a nightmare. I spent a total of at least 16 hours over two days between my smoker, oven, and a convection microwave oven trying to get it to an IT of 190° and failed. Have no idea why that hunk of meat was so obstinate. From now on chuck roasts go only in the slow cooker or in a Dutch oven at my house.


I challenge you to throw one on when you do that Butt this summer. It's just like getting bucked off a horse. You gotta get right back on. Hahaha... I will say that the total cooking time of my chucky sunday was 17 hours for a 3.5 to 4 pounder and that was with the smoker running hotter than usual at 240. It was no picnic that's for sure bud dang if it's not just the best one i ever did. I just got me a dutch oven after losing all my cast iron in the divorce a couple years ago and the next one will definetly be going in there after it hits 175 internal instead of foil. I would have used it this time but I never had time to season it first. I think I might do that today.













WP_20150116_002.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Jan 16, 2015






Oldie but a goodie..


----------



## wes w (Feb 24, 2015)

jaellman said:


> bunch of other food available so I'll be less stressed about getting the pork done "on time".  I may also smoke it finished a few hours early and wrap / cooler it until dinner just to be done with it before guests arrive (and showed, so I don't smell like a smoke house...)


Man forget the stress.  folks will wait for great food.  Have a stiff drink and tell them its done when its done.   About the foil.   Unless your a fan of a thick bark, I'd foil.  it makes life a lot simpler.  I have nothing to prove.  I sell my pork faster then I can smoke it.   Its flavor and tender folks want.  If you don't have Jeffs rub its a lose cause in my opinion,.   I have a life.  11-12hrs in the smoker.  Hr. rest and triple my money.   I'd put my pork against anyones.  Stop stressing and just do it man.  :-)  

LOL.  I always smell like a smokehouse if I'm hosting an event.  I'm the cook!   I don't give a shit what people think I smell like.   If they like your food thats all that  matters.


----------



## jted (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi, Was your Tender loin tender juicy and seasoned well? That's Great. I like to pull mine at 143 foil and expect the carryover. My wife is old school and doesn't want any pink. I on the other hand like some pink She gets the ends  and I get the middle,  Good Smoke    Jted


----------



## jaellman (Feb 24, 2015)

jted said:


> Hi, Was your Tender loin tender juicy and seasoned well? That's Great. I like to pull mine at 143 foil and expect the carryover. My wife is old school and doesn't want any pink. I on the other hand like some pink She gets the ends  and I get the middle,  Good Smoke    Jted


I through together a quick rub from a random post on this forum and it turned out great.

As you know, I'm new to this so the pink pork still flips the "something's wrong" switch in my head, but as you can see from the pictures I pulled it around 145 in middle.  Very juicy and very flavorful, but yes it was pink in the middle.


----------



## timberjet (Feb 24, 2015)

I like it pink, add cherry smoke and it will be pink at well done too. Watch out for cherry on pork loin if you have queazy people coming over that don't get the pink color. I actually take mine out at 135 if it is just me eating. It is so succulent med. rare it is unbelievable. That pork had the tar frozen out of it and it is safe at 135.


----------



## wes w (Feb 24, 2015)

Timber, do you have a USDA site that backs up the meat safe at 135F?   I've been a cook for a while now and a source that's a chef in the military and I or he hasn't heard this.  Just curious.   140 has been the standard for years with 160 for yard bird.


----------



## timberjet (Feb 24, 2015)

USDA is still a t 145 but I am at 135 with a rest to 140. There has been news on it lately that it is going to go down. They freeze pork at absoloute zero for a long time now to kill all the things that we were so scared of years ago. I'm sure one of the experts will be along to set us straight. I just started studying for the Washington food test and there are a few new things coming they say. Just like when they had it at 160 and every restaurant that was worth anything was breaking the rules. That was I think 4 years ago now. Heck I wouldn't cook a ribeye past 135 either for myself and that is 145 as well.


----------



## jaellman (Feb 24, 2015)

Here's a discussion in my neck of the woods that says 135 is good for pork by some pretty well known Chicago chef's:

http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...1_cooking-pork-pork-chops-national-pork-board


----------



## timberjet (Feb 24, 2015)

jaellman said:


> Here's a discussion in my neck of the woods that says 135 is good for pork by some pretty well known Chicago chef's:
> 
> http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...1_cooking-pork-pork-chops-national-pork-board


I know I have seen it even on the national news lately too and other places as well as talk on this website. It may not be technically legal but definitely an accepted practice for sure. By the way, thanks for posting that link man. I was hoping to find something more recent easily on google but to no avail.


----------



## daricksta (Feb 24, 2015)

timberjet said:


> I challenge you to throw one on when you do that Butt this summer. It's just like getting bucked off a horse. You gotta get right back on. Hahaha... I will say that the total cooking time of my chucky sunday was 17 hours for a 3.5 to 4 pounder and that was with the smoker running hotter than usual at 240. It was no picnic that's for sure bud dang if it's not just the best one i ever did. I just got me a dutch oven after losing all my cast iron in the divorce a couple years ago and the next one will definetly be going in there after it hits 175 internal instead of foil. I would have used it this time but I never had time to season it first. I think I might do that today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're on, my friend. And you're also right about it being OK for pork to be pinkish in the middle. As for the chucky, you and Bearcarver are the only two people on SMF who've personally told me of their chucky success. I might try a chucky again sometime but the pork shoulder is definitely happening this year....along with the ribs and brisket and smoked cheeses. And then we'll have to see what the prices are for wild-caught Alaskan king and sockeye salmon.

And you do have my sympathy about the cast iron cookware. Perhaps that's another reason why I remain married. We have quite a few cast iron skillets, a grill pan, and an enamel-covered cast iron Dutch oven. I've taught my wife all about the virtues of cast iron cooking. I prefer that skillet to a stainless steel skilllet unless I absolutely need to use one for the recipe.


----------



## daricksta (Feb 24, 2015)

Wes W said:


> Man forget the stress.  folks will wait for great food.  Have a stiff drink and tell them its done when its done.   About the foil.   Unless your a fan of a thick bark, I'd foil.  it makes life a lot simpler.  I have nothing to prove.  I sell my pork faster then I can smoke it.   Its flavor and tender folks want.  If you don't have Jeffs rub its a lose cause in my opinion,.   I have a life.  11-12hrs in the smoker.  Hr. rest and triple my money.   I'd put my pork against anyones.  Stop stressing and just do it man.  :-)
> 
> LOL.  I always smell like a smokehouse if I'm hosting an event.  I'm the cook!   I don't give a shit what people think I smell like.   If they like your food thats all that  matters.


Well said! I feel the same way. I've also developed a theory that smelling smoky works like an aphrodisiac on the missus or significant other. If you're not a tall guy, you can be her mountain man if not her man mountain. If you _are_ tall, you can be her mountain man mountain...


----------



## foamheart (Feb 24, 2015)

Wes W said:


> LOL.  I always smell like a smokehouse if I'm hosting an event.  I'm the cook!   I don't give a shit what people think I smell like.   If they like your food thats all that  matters.


ZOMG!! You seriously walk around people smelling like an old ashtray? Ewwwww........... Yuckie!!!!!


----------



## wes w (Feb 24, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Wes W said:
> 
> 
> > LOL.  I always smell like a smokehouse if I'm hosting an event.  I'm the cook!   I don't give a shit what people think I smell like.   If they like your food thats all that  matters.
> ...


Kevin, you just got a way of makin a man smile.  Thanks my friend.      btw, a smokehouse smells better then an ashtray.  :-)


----------



## beaverhunter (Feb 24, 2015)

Jaellman I'm sure we all get frustrated at times. I know myself I expect everything to turn out perfect the first time I try it. But how much of a challenge would that be? One of the thing I have learned is leave lots of time. This is supposed to be fun there is lots of help and knowledge on here. :grilling_smilie:


----------

